
Do we really need a wi-fi enabled water pitcher? - jamessun
https://www.brita.com/water-pitchers/infinity
======
jameskilton
Oh wow. This has to be a ploy to get people to buy filters more often. We
regularly use filters much longer than the window specified because they still
work!

Also, days until someone finds a huge security hole and triggers a purchase of
1000 filters for someone...

------
th0br0
To the mods: might want to add ?locale=us to the URL as non-US users are
redirected to the /intl page first.

------
mchahn
I think the IOT just jumped the shark.

------
nanis
AKA "what's wrong with these people?"

